# Sean's findins on antenna lenght!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

O.K. this is what works for me!!!!!!!!!








I took the Te reciever # 5471 and replaced the antenna with one that measured 9.11' / 109.32" from base of unit to the tip.
I installed new batteries in the transmitter # 5473.
The unit was installed into my cabinet, and ran the antenna up to the nail on the roof's edge.
I tried the Te from several locations on my layout.
Very disapointing.








Replaced the black wiggy with a teliscoping one.
Again I tried the Te from several locations on my layout.
Some improvement, not enough!








Took the unit out and set it up in the open with the antenna mounted on a 8' stick just above the unit and tight!
I tried the Te from several locations on my layout with the teliscoping antenna.
Wow








I replaced with the wiggy.
Still Wow!








In the meantime I re routed the track power cable to the bottom of the cabinet.
I the put the Unit back into the cabinet and ran the antenna out a new hole( power and antenna are now seperate)up to the roof line.
I tried the Te from several locations on my layout.







Like a never did any thing!!!!!!!!!!!!







I put the antenna back on the 8' stick and held in place on the cabinet nice and tight!!!!!!!!!
WOW
I get a great signal with the black wiggy antenna any place on my layout!
So the antenna's mounted on the cabinet Tight.
I think that's the ticket!








Sean


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm just a little unsure of the last 2 steps... the last step is antenna on 8' stick, and the antenna is outside the cabinet, but the TE inside? 

And the next to last step, the TE is in the cabinet, but the wire was raised to the roof line? Was the antenna straight? Does the roof line include a metal gutter? 

Just trying to understand, but the bottom line is you have your range back, right? 

Congrats, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Things near an antenna can effect it dramatically. That's the black art part of radio. 

I once had 2 of these receivers on a shelf on the edge of a layout. I just let their antennae hang down loosely. I set out to see what the range was, and with the telescoping antenna up, I got tired of walking before I ran out of range. 

I put one of the accessory receivers inside the boiler of my mallet and ran the antenna along the top of the inside of the boiler. Nuttin! Had to lay the remote's antenna on top of the loco to get it to respond  Wound the antenna around an old card and stuck the card to the inside of the backhead, and now it has range all over the place. 

You just never know.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Three things helped I think.
1: power to the track and antenna went out same hole
So when I rerouted the power cable it might of helped?
2: Antenna is tight
The other way it just hung lazily like , so when I pulled it tight it might of helped?
3: New antenna wire
When I took the TE apart to install the new antenna I found bare wire @ the antry point to the unit.
All new wire no splices!
Sean


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well about the only thing I did to increase the range of my TE system was to get rid of the rubber ducky ant and put a telescopic ant on the Transmitter. Good for over 300 ft. Never even touch the ant wire to the receiver. Just remember to keep the power supply at least 8 to 12 inches away from the receiver. Later RJD


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Sean. What size wire did you use for the antenna?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If the bare wire was touching any part of the metal case, that would definitely explain poor reception... 

The wire being straight and vertical should have an effect, i.e. matching the radiation pattern of the transmitter (vertically polarized). 

No splices, good thing! 

Regard, Greg


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By leonpete on 04/13/2009 6:48 PM
Sean. What size wire did you use for the antenna?

18 guage


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

1: power to the track and antenna went out same hole 
So when I rerouted the power cable it might of helped? 

Hmm. Maybe.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, read his response, that did not make the difference... 

"In the meantime I re routed the track power cable to the bottom of the cabinet. 
I the put the Unit back into the cabinet and ran the antenna out a new hole( power and antenna are now seperate)up to the roof line. 
I tried the Te from several locations on my layout. 
Like a never did any thing!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

I believe the problem was that the antenna wire was shorting to the case (where he mentions bare wire) or that the original orientation of the antenna (without "stick") was having problems by being near or attached to the "roof line".... 

Was hoping to get my specific questions answered, but it's kind of a moot point... the bottom line is it works now. Never really had range problems with trackside units themselves, always interference or antenna related. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg

The power and two signal wires were going out a existing 3" hole in the side of cabinet.

Now the power is going out the bottom of the cabinet while the new antenna has it's own hole higher up the cabinet, and the switch 's wire still goes out the existing 3" hole up near the top (side) of cabinet.

The bare wire was found were the wire comes out the Aristo reciever #5471's case. 

So now the aluminum cabinet has a pressure treated 3/4" x 1" x8' piece of wood attached to the side of the cabinet.
The New antenna (18 guage) goes out the side of said cabinet (18" off the ground) and travells up the wood stick to a nail so it is in a taught manner.

The power to the track goes out the bottem 1 " off the ground. I'm using out door lighting wire for track power ( direct beried) alot of insulation.
This is attached to the rails with split jaw.


The switch unit's antenna wire has not moved (no problem) 3" off the ground.

The Transmitter #35473 has NEW Batt.s and the original black wiggy antenna.

I'm using the Elite to power the TE.

Have I missed any questions????????????????????????????????

Sean


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The TE RX has an almost wide open front end and is easily jammed by noise coming from other electronics. The older on board TE (5490) will even jam itself. 

The big difference was probably separating the antenna wire from other wires. The harmonics from the TE output voltage was probably the source of a jamming signal.


----------

